# In the shade



## trampymouse

Sorry, I do not speak Hungarian but I need to know how "in the shade" or "under the shade" would be expressed in Hungarian for a project on case that I am doing- would the inessive case be used? 
I have made a guess at _árnyékben_ although without any real knowledge, I doubt that this is right...

Thank you,


----------



## galaxy man

trampymouse said:


> I have made a guess at _árnyékben_ although without any real knowledge, I doubt that this is right...



And quite a good guess, change only one letter and it will be perfect: árnyékb*a*n  instead of árnyékb*e*n.


----------

